# 501/508/510 - P3.02 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Software Version P3.02 for 501/508/510*


Fixes the 4X fast forward when DVR skips ahead
Fix of timers that could be interrupted by system changes in the early a.m.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks Jason. We appreciate your work! - Art


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

Jason,
P3.02 seems to have added the mosaic on Dish Home. At least on some receivers. I have 2 508s, both got the update, but only 1 has the new mosaic. The other one has the old Dish Home page with a box saying the new Dish Home is "coming soon". I'm not sure how it could be activated on one and not the other with the same software version.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I'll ask.

But my personal thoughts are, perhaps the feature itself is controlled by another parameter, like an auth hit from the PID. But before I make assumptions, like I did yesterday on the 522 fan thingy, let me ask about this.


----------



## Fireb4ll (Aug 18, 2005)

I've been having trouble with the 501 receiver holding the signal. Called the Tech line and remember telling them the software was 3.01 on Thursday 8/18. Last night seemed to be working better after no one used the unit all day. I decided to check the software and it is now 3.02. 
Thought problem was solved by new software, but after an hour or so it started losing the signal again. Does the 501 have a heat issue? Also some "attention" and "Error" dialog boxes are completely unresponsive. Sometimes I can move the highlighted choice but cannot select it. Any thoughts?


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

pweezil said:


> Jason,
> P3.02 seems to have added the mosaic on Dish Home. At least on some receivers. I have 2 508s, both got the update, but only 1 has the new mosaic. The other one has the old Dish Home page with a box saying the new Dish Home is "coming soon". I'm not sure how it could be activated on one and not the other with the same software version.


On my recievers:
501 v3.01 old dish home
501 v3.02 old dish home
510 v3.01 new dish mosaic


----------



## pweezil (Oct 11, 2002)

Well I guess that proves it's not software version dependant. Looks like Jason's assumption is correct.


----------



## RandallA (Feb 4, 2005)

pweezil said:


> Well I guess that proves it's not software version dependant. Looks like Jason's assumption is correct.


I have to agree. I got the software update last Thursday on my 501 and I don't have the mosaic on Dish Home. One of my 311s got it and there is no software update for the 311s.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

What is the mosiac?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

mosaic looks like this:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

pweezil said:


> Well I guess that proves it's not software version dependant. Looks like Jason's assumption is correct.


I have been told that the mosaic, like software releases, is targeted thru a range.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

Jason, is there any timetable for all 510's to get P3.02. I still have P3.01 although it has mosaic.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I have been told that the mosaic, like software releases, is targeted thru a range.


The norm for phased releases is usually 2-3 weeks under ideal conditions. It all depends on how the first 2 phases go in regard to call center uncommon tread reports. They do this so they can stop a release if an unexpected catastrophic issue occurs, etc. I have seen an 811 release take as little as 2, and as much as 4 weeks for full release. And yes there has been more than one release on various models have had a roll out halted while in a partial release status.

Hope this helps,


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks, Jason


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish has the mosiac channel screen fixed so you can't change the channels to the shows that you watch. I called them about it today and they told me that it might be something that they may add in future updates. This is a useless feature Dish.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

llunken777 said:


> Dish has the mosiac channel screen fixed so you can't change the channels to the shows that you watch. I called them about it today and they told me that it might be something that they may add in future updates. This is a useless feature Dish.


I agree...this feature is so pointless I do know why they botherered. Well I do know why and its called marketing but as far as add value to the customer...useless indeed especially IF you cant set the channels yourself


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Paradox-sj said:


> I agree...this feature is so pointless I do know why they botherered. Well I do know why and its called marketing but as far as add value to the customer...useless indeed especially IF you cant set the channels yourself


The mosaic is pretty cool. It is too bad that it has to be fixed to the current channels. I'm looking forward to seeing the football game from the six different angles at the same time. The problem is that the screens are pretty small and are designed for SD so this doesn't make it that exceptional. At least E* is creating things for us users and a change now and then is appreciated.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Maybew this isa galss half full/half empty kind of thing. But I would hardly call it useless. It could be better but if you don't like it don't use it.


----------



## UHF (Jan 11, 2005)

Paradox-sj said:


> I agree...this feature is so pointless I do know why they botherered. Well I do know why and its called marketing but as far as add value to the customer...useless indeed especially IF you cant set the channels yourself


To be able to set your own channels would likely require a 6 tuner receiver. But I do wonder why the hell is courtTV and E! included in this? Why not FoxNews, at least it is a news channel. Other than that, I think it is kind of neat.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

UHF said:


> Why not FoxNews, at least it is a news channel.


When did Fox start being a news channel?


----------



## ColoradoDBS (Jul 5, 2005)

The day to day use of the mosaic is kind of limited - but it offers some neat possibilities for future development and special events - like the 6 camera college football games, 6 event olympic coverage,election coverage, etc.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

garypen said:


> When did Fox start being a news channel?


 Oh Gary.


----------



## richarda (Mar 20, 2005)

garypen said:


> When did Fox start being a news channel?


It is the number one news channel by far! Get with the program.


----------



## DanPFW (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think they fixed any 4x fast forward bugs or they created new one(s). I noticed this weekend that if I used 4x FF in live tv, not sure about a recording, occasionally, the position actually moved backwards!

We've also had to pull the card on both 501s a lot since the recent update.

Dan


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

DanPFW said:


> I don't think they fixed any 4x fast forward bugs or they created new one(s). I noticed this weekend that if I used 4x FF in live tv, not sure about a recording, occasionally, the position actually moved backwards!
> 
> We've also had to pull the card on both 501s a lot since the recent update.
> 
> Dan


I am having the same problem with my 510 - I thought at first it was my remote control but then used another remote control and it did the same thing! We only use the 4x during dvr'd football games so we don't miss plays but do miss the yada yada between plays. Got real frustrated when it kept jumping back! Can't use the skip-forward due to hurry up offense taking less than 30 seconds.

Is anyone looking into this bug?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Well I contacted Dish and tried to walk the CSR through what was happening when I was trying to use the 4x fast forward (when I hit play, it would begin playing from the starting point not from where I fast-forwarded to). Explained that it didn't begin playing at the point that I stopped fast-forwarding but would jump back to where I started fast-forwarding. At one point I fast-forwarded 3 times and the 4th time it jumped all the way back to where I started fast-forwarding the first time! Now I was explaining all this to an 'advanced' tech (the first tech couldn't help) and trying very patiently to tell me what I was seeing so he would understand. He couldn't solve the problem so he went to try the function on their test 510. Then he told me the following:

a. This is how the 4x fast forward is supposed to work. Huh? At this point I lost all patience I'd been demonstrating because fast forward means fast forward not skip back. 
b. Then he told me that I should just be using the skip-forward (what if I don't want to skip forward 30 seconds and need to see where to stop it - why have ff 4x if it doesn't work).
c. Then I told him that fast forward x15, x60 and x300 works fine and he tried to tell me that 4x is 300x. Huh, again?
d. Then he asked me how many times I actually used the 4x, say in an hour, and out of those times, how many times it had failed (like is it really this big a deal). I had already told him that it failed about 75% of the time so I made up some numbers to illustrate how many times it failed since the percentage didn't seem to mean anything to him.

So after I wasn't buying into any of these 'explanations', he told me that he's sending a replacement receiver, that this is a hard drive problem and was going to charge me shipping. Since I just got the unit as a replacement receiver two weeks ago (this is the 3rd replacement 510 I've had in less than a year), I told him to take off the shipping charges explaining why. At this point he applied a credit to my account for 20.77 for my inconvenience but he was really irritated and condescending.

It's bad enough that their equipment is buggy, but when they give idiotic answers just to try to get rid of you and then get irritated because you actually know what fast forward means, it's a little much.

When D****TV comes out with their own 100 hour dvr that doesn't have Tivo on it, I'm switching. They may not be any better but I'm fed up with Dish and their buggy equipment and lack of fixes. Yeah, I'll probably be dealing with problems with them, too, but at least it'll be new problems.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Just a quick note that my 508 has been working almost flawlessly since the update. No more bogus lost signal errors or lockups from doing to much pvr button pushing (ff,rw,pause..). I'm almost considering disabling the auto update since it's working so good.


----------

